# Edge CTS 2 not working



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I just got it today. I ran the Fusion software install application then took it out to my car. It asked to select the brand, so I picked Chevy, then it tried a couple of different protocols, then asked again what brand again. I went through that 5 or ten times. I even tried "other" as the brand. 

Anybody have one of these on their CTD? I did get it to work but it was buggy and a lot of PIDs weren't showing. It looked to me as though it was using some kind of generic protocol. It froze several times and needed to be restarted.

I'll call them tomorrow but I'm hoping there's some kind of special firmware that's not coming through Fusion.

I did get it running long enough to see 23 pounds of boost, so that was fun. But what I wanted to see was DPF information.

Also, isn't there supposed to be transmission temp PID on the CTD?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

In all honesty, I'd return it and get a ScanGauge II. In fact, that's exactly what I did. Mine was a faulty unit and even before it started malfunctioning, it didn't display things properly like yours.

You can read about it here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html

ScanGauge shows everything you could need to know in a simple, affordable unit that can be placed somewhere and is out of the way.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Had my Scanguage II for a few weeks now. Great tool to know what's going on with the car. Highly recommended.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Somewhat unrelated, but this should probably be moved to the 1st Gen Diesel forum, yes?


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks, but that wasn't really my question. It's the CTS 2 that I'm interested in.

I'll be calling later today and maybe I can get the straight dope from the vendor. But, if anybody has had problems and worked through them, I'd like to hear about it.


ps:Yep, it's in the wrong fora; should be in gen 1 diesel. Mods; can you move it please?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I called Edge. The first guy had me reset the device and told me that 'oughta fix the problem; call if you have any further issues'. No surprise that it didn't change anything. The second person took a little extra initiative and consulted the "master tech" who said the CTS2 isn't currently supported for the CTD but could not tell me if support was forthcoming. She suggested I send it back to Amazon for a refund. But she sounded pretty unsure the whole time, and kept referring me to various forums or possibly the Dodge dealer (what?).

I then sent an email to the sales department asking for a confirmation on whether the CTS2 is (or will be) supported for the CTD, and if not, how about the Insight CS2 84030 or Insight CTS2 84130. Both of those appear to work with the CTD but I wanted to hear from the source before I go off and buy one of those. 

If the CTS2 will eventually get CTD support, I might just hold onto it until that time. Or maybe just send it back.

As for the SC II. I truly appreciate the hard work and communication with forum members that the developer has put out. I've read on this forum all about it. It's very honorable and I wish I could _want _to buy it. But the display is just too basic in this day and age. If they come up with something with a modern design, I'd be all over it, and I hope that does happen. I _really _like supporting businesses that work hard with their customers. What he has done, service-wise, is far an above what Edge has done so far.

Update: I got a response back. He says nothing that Edge makes "technically supports the CTD" He asked me what it does when I use it. 

Didn't I see on here that someone was successfully using the Edge Insight 83830? I see it's still available. Maybe I'll try that one if this doesn't pan out.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Hrm.
The guy from Edge just says 'we don't support it' and 'you could try using the 83830, but if the new one is not working, the older one probably won't work either'. 

Phew, he must be wiped out after putting so much effort.

I have to say that I'm perplexed because I know of a few instances where the 83830 does work and shows all kinds of PIDs. I believe one of those is a member of this forum. DuramaxTuner.com has a few videos on YouTube showing him monitoring all kinds of PIDs on his 83830. Some other dude has a short YT vid showing the same. Several vendors show the 83830 as being compatible for the CTD.

If any of you have experience with the older 83830, let me know...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

A quick forum search yielded this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/101809-edge-insight-monitor.html


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks, Diesel. I sent a pm to Turbos4life but I'm not sure if he's been around much lately.


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

My Edge has worked great so far. I am glad that I didn't sell this one to get the newer CTS2 seeing this.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Edge Insite CTS2 works great.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Jdrury15 said:


> Edge Insite CTS2 works great.
> View attachment 206009


That's what I was hoping mine would do. Maybe I'll try another one from Amazon.

Did you select chevy/gm as the vehicle type? Run the Fusion update? Any PIDs not working? How about engine oil or transmission temp?
Mine was very flaky when it did work, although it would get quite warm, and quickly, too. Then it would freeze.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Selected GMC/Chevy don't know about the fusion update. All the PID's are working that I have selected


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I like scan 2 since its cheap and offer regen but i want a bigger screen that offers me . Trans temp, boost, engine oil pressure, iat and engine temp


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I like scan 2 since its cheap and offer regen but i want a bigger screen that offers me . Trans temp, boost, engine oil pressure, iat and engine temp


CTS 2 does all that plus lets you know if your in regen, how many regens you did and let's you know how much soot you have in the dpf. Can check and clear codes of any and 0 to 60 times as well. Plus I like the more modern look of the CTS.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Jdrury15 said:


> CTS 2 does all that plus lets you know if your in regen, how many regens you did and let's you know how much soot you have in the dpf. Can check and clear codes of any and 0 to 60 times as well. Plus I like the more modern look of the CTS.





Jdrury15 said:


> CTS 2 does all that plus lets you know if your in regen, how many regens you did and let's you know how much soot you have in the dpf. Can check and clear codes of any and 0 to 60 times as well. Plus I like the more modern look of the CTS.


That's precisely why I bought the CTS2 and not the Scangauge 2. The SC is too just '90s. I only wish my CTS2 actually worked. I can only assume (without actually knowing) that mine was defective, no thanks to Edge's lack of effort in troubleshooting.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> That's precisely why I bought the CTS2 and not the Scangauge 2. The SC is too just '90s. I only wish my CTS2 actually worked. I can only assume (without actually knowing) that mine was defective, no thanks to Edge's lack of effort in troubleshooting.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the CTS (not the CTS2), and it works great. It does not show trans. temp (or at least I haven't found it). I don't believe it shows completed regens either. It does show when it's in regen, as well as soot level in the DPF. I've had mine over a year, and got it when the CTS2 was first coming out. I had read some people had a lot of problems with the CTS2 freezing and locking up. Other people said it worked fine. I also like the gauge display on it. I've done a few fusion updates with it, but never noticed that it changed anything.


----------

